# Nivel de audio al cambiar de Frecuencia Exitador de Fm



## GustyArte (Dic 10, 2009)

Buenas gentes.. recurro a ustedes para que me saque una gran duda.. si estoy loco o me estoy quedando sordo.

Tengo un exitador M31, estaba funcionando y siempre testeo a "oido" en nivel de audio comparando con otras y siempre sone un poco mas fuerte.
En vumetro indicador de modulacion siempre al 100%, sin sobremodular...

Bueno, resulta que estaba en 95.7 mhz y modifique la frecuencia a 94.3 mhz, solo cambie las posiciones de las llaves y reajueste los trimmers de la etapa pre y amplificadora, con carga fantasma y wattimetro/roimetro.. hasta ahi un procedimiento normal, totalmente normal.

Resulta que al modular el equipo.. sueno mas bajo que las demas , audio no toque absolutamente nada.. 

Alguien me puede sacar la duda? o estoy mal yo?

Acepto todo tipo de ofensas jajaja


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 11, 2009)

la primer ofensa te la tiro yo... y vas a ver como soy de agresivo...

Además de loco y sordo sos un $%#$%#$$#&$%&#$ de &$%&#$"%#$%&"&%&%$#& porque #$#"%#$%&"#&%&#$#&% con ese $%#"#$"%#34 que no sirve para 3%$"#%$&%$#&%&/%$#"&!

Nadie dice que no puede ser eso que decis porque un tema que hace tiempo no se toca es que a mayor frecuencia, mejor calidad de sonido. En tu cambio de 1.4mhz no deberias notar diferencia pero si te vas de 107.9 a 88.1 si (son 19.8 mhz)... nada que un poquito de EQ no resuelva.

Lo más practico es usar un centro musical aiwa, sony, sanyo, etc... de esos que tienen un analizador de espectro de audio. No es lo mejor pero ayuda mucho. Tenes que lograr la mayor modulación posible, con la respuesta más plana posible.

Si alguien cree que estoy diciendo una ganzada acepto las mismas ofensas que GustyArte (primero ofendanlo a él) 

A proposito... existe la posiblidad de que al cambiar de frecuencia estés en cualquier lado... y por más que te muestre enganche el tx esté oscilando en una freq que nada que ver y de ahí tu bajo nivel de audio... también puede ser que al ajustar las etapas de potencia te hayas ido a parar a cualquier lado. Tené en cuenta que los multiplicadores de frecuencia no son muy diferentes de las etapas de potencia.


----------



## GustyArte (Dic 11, 2009)

Si un error que cometi fue no comprobar con algun medio externo en nivel de modulacion... 
Con ecualizacion no soluciono nada porque tengo procesador de audio, el nivel de audio es constante por mas que varie las frecuencias o niveles.

Gracias por la ofensa.. cuando subas en una torre te voy a tirar mis bendiciones jejeje


----------



## Gatxan (Dic 11, 2009)

En excitadores poco profesionales es perfectamente normal que usen los mismos diodos varicap para el ajuste de frecuencia y para la modulación de audio.
Lo que ocurre es que por cada punto del dial, los varicaps reciben diferentes niveles de tensión, que corresponden a diferentes partes de su curva característica de capacidad-tensión. Como no son lineales, la curva tiene diferente pendiente en cada punto, y por eso con la misma señal moduladora de audio, la desviación de frecuencia será diferente.
El entuerto se resuelve usando diodos varicap independientes, unos para el control de la frecuencia y otros para la modulación.


----------



## GustyArte (Dic 11, 2009)

Correcto, gracias por la respuesta...
Entonces no estoy tan loco, el nivel de audio vario... solucion no tengo, tendria que reemplazar el pll por un diseño mas profesional.
Lo que me extraña es que es una empresa seria de mas de 15 años en el rubro y venden muchisimos equipos...

Alguna solucion que pueda implementar?

Gracias!


----------



## electrodan (Dic 11, 2009)

Si es que la curva no les permite a los diodos modular tanto (que es lo que entendí), no se solucionaría simplemente con aumentar la tensión de modulación? Seguramente no, pero me gustaría saber por que.


----------



## GustyArte (Dic 11, 2009)

Si mal no entendi, mi guia de 100% de modulacion (75 khz) es el vumetro en el panel frontal del equipo... al cambiar de frecuencia del pll, la modulacion sigue igual, pero al aire se escucha mas bajo... 
Si es por el varicap, mi duda se plantea en que si yo aumento el nivel de audio hasta llegar a esos 75 khz de desviacion, tendria que correjir el vumetro del equipo, ya que si yo en este momento no me guio por el vu, le aumento el nivel de audio, al aire no tengo problemas de sobremodulacion...

En conclusion y espero @Gatxan me pueda correjir, la solucion es aumentar el audio y correjir el vu del equipo.

En realidad necesitaria instrumental especializado para que mida esa desviación de frecuencia.. la forma "criolla" seria comparando con otras emisoras

Saludos!


----------



## Gatxan (Dic 11, 2009)

Efectivamente, el vúmetro del excitador sólo mide la señal de entrada. Si por diseño el excitador es de los que al cambiar la frecuencia, la modulacion sube o baja, hay que recalibrar el vúmetro, por lo que nos sirve de poco.

El método que se puede emplear de forma efectiva para ver los límites de la modulación que queremos aplicar consiste en observar con un osciloscopio la señal de audio de otras emisoras que se supone que las han ajustado con instrumental específico para ello. Yo suelo ponerlo en 1ms /div la base de tiempos, ya que se aprecian bien los picos rápidos de audio. Con un poco de paciencia y comparando las señales se puede ajustar bien.
La señal de audio se puede obtener de un receptor de calidad razonable (no valen radios de los chinos). Preferiblemente directo del demodulador, ó si no de la salida de audio pero poniendo el receptor en mono.


----------



## GustyArte (Dic 11, 2009)

Excelente @Gatxan, voy a tener que hacer eso... interesante lo que se descubre con estos equipitos, son buenos, pero ese detalle nunca lo note.

Gracias!!!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 11, 2009)

... el modulador de GustyArte usa tres diodos (confìo en que sea el mismo)...

el cto lo dejò moises calderon en otro hilo de este foro.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ler-mc12017p-cristal-5-12-a-21892/#post180902


----------



## GustyArte (Dic 12, 2009)

Bueno aqui esta la prueba de lo que comenta el amigo @Gatxan

Inyecte una señal sinusoidal de 400 hz, ajuste a 100% de modulacion (75 khz) el exitador en 95.7 mhz.

En las imagenes esta mas que claro, en 95.7 mhz tengo 99% de modulacion, al pasar a 94.3 mhz, la modulacion cayo a 71%.

Ajuste el vumetro al valor correcto y problema solucionado 

Igualmente, no tendria que ser asi, pero bue


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 12, 2009)

no se si tenga que ver pero me han comentado que cada vez que se cambia de frecuencia hay que reemplazar los componentes en torno al operacional a la salida del pll porque es un filtro. por ahí tiene algo que ver...


----------



## GustyArte (Dic 12, 2009)

Filtro de que? el operacional maneja audio... no creo que filtre nada

Muchos mitos sobre los cambios de frecuencia de M31, yo lo muevo en toda la banda de fm sin tocar ni el trimmer del cristal, muchos tiran verdura aveces


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 12, 2009)

nonono me refiero al que lleva la tensión de error del pll al vco.

ningun operacional dentro de ese transmisor maneja audio...  salvo el lm324 del panel... pero creo que se usa como comparador para las protecciones.


----------



## GustyArte (Dic 12, 2009)

Na, mira no es el primer M31 que modifico la frecuencia y no ando con tablitas, prueba y error y a otra historia jaja, siempre anda, no hay secretos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 12, 2009)

entonces la cosa es no hacerle caso al vumetro y ya...

pero se ve tan bonito...


----------



## GustyArte (Dic 12, 2009)

No, el vumetro se lo ajusta nuevamente y listo, hay que asegurarse antes de cambiar de frecuencia hacer un testeo con un receptor con analizador de espectro, osciloscopio.. lo que sea que indique un nivel de audio y despues reajustar en la nueva frecuencia.. es sencillo y operacional


----------



## albertopallas (May 26, 2010)

Amigos.... lo que pasa es que el nivel de modulación esta vinculado con la frecuencia de operación, no para todas las frecuencias el mismo nivel de audio produce iguales desviaciones.
Un metedo practio es el siguiente , antes de cambiar la frecuencia  modular con un tono fijo el excitador hasta el 100 %, en un receptor de calidad y en mono , medir el nivel de salida por ejemplo en la salida de grabación  la cual no se modifica con el volumen, y tomar ese valor .
cambiar de frecuencia , a la nueva frecuencia de operación, ajustar el nivel de audio hasta obtener el nivel anterior en el receptor, ajustar el indicador de modulación para que indique 100 %.

Lo correcto sería utilizar un receptor calibrado, o un analizador de espectro, o utilizar el metodo de bessell , para portadoras nulas.

Saludos

Alberto


----------



## el resistors (Jun 11, 2012)

hola a mi me pasa lo mismo yo estoy en 104.3 y  tengo procesador estéreo y tengo igual menos volumen que las demás emisoras de mi pueblo que son mono y la mía es estéreo y se escucha mas bajo eso es con y excitador clon de m 31 de 40watts alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## elgriego (Jun 11, 2012)

el resistors dijo:


> hola a mi me pasa lo mismo yo estoy en 104.3 y  tengo procesador estéreo y tengo igual menos volumen que las demás emisoras de mi pueblo que son mono y la mía es estéreo y se escucha mas bajo eso es con y excitador clon de m 31 de 40watts alguien me puede ayudar?




Hola colega,Es perfectamente normal que tu estacion ,suene mas bajo que una estacion que transmite en mono,ahora el asunto es quien respeta la maxima desviacion autorizada a max modulacion .

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Jun 11, 2012)

el resistors dijo:


> hola a mi me pasa lo mismo yo estoy en 104.3 y  tengo procesador estéreo y tengo igual menos volumen que las demás emisoras de mi pueblo que son mono y la mía es estéreo y se escucha mas bajo eso es con y excitador clon de m 31 de 40watts alguien me puede ayudar?



el resistors: 

Te tengo que advertir que tu mensaje no es adecuado por:

 1... No trata sobre el mismo tema aunque tenga que ver con el nivel de audio del transmisor, por lo tanto deberias crear un tema nuevo para tu pregunta. Que no pasa nada.

2... Estás levantando un tema con mas de 6 meses inactivo.

3... Tu pregunta es poco sustanciosa _"Alguien me puede ayudar"_  Por supuesto que te pueden ayudar, pero si quieres obtener respuestas, no pidas socorro, plantealo de otra forma, por ejemplo:
_¿Que he de hacer para obtener mayor nivel de audio_

Ten en cuenta que los compañeros siempre nos sentimos mas animados a responder cuestiones concretas que a preguntas ambiguas.

Saludos.
​


----------

